# Second Grow Godfather strain



## wordwar-ingreenink

So this is me second indoor grow going with some solid genetics godfather strain. They are a little under two weeks old what do you guys think well one is actually 2 weeks old today the other is 2 days younger. 

I'm so excited gonna germinate a few more next week, since I have the light to grow more the one prob could get up to 3 or 4 def depending on space but I def have the lumens.

 The other three seeds I might germinate next week are actually a different strain from a local medicine grower that grows for a dispensary. It's a cross between pineapple kush and the other he won't tell me lol. But I don't care cause its some awesome medicine and just the fact that he's letting me take it into my home to grow is fantastic.

 So yeah cheers to the next round of girls &#55357;&#56841;&#55357;&#56841; 

View attachment WP_20150926_11_33_02_Pro.jpg


View attachment WP_20150926_11_33_14_Pro.jpg


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

oh the first one baby leaves are brown cause she grew really fast up to the light and didn't catch her til she had already cozied up to it.


----------



## Rosebud

Congratulations on your second grow.. They look nice... fun stuff ahead.. green mojo.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

So the babies got put in their big girl veg pots today. All seems well so far. 

View attachment WP_20150927_001.jpg


View attachment WP_20150927_002.jpg


----------



## Sweetmansticky

Pullin up a chair.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

I am so into this can't wait to really be able to throw some money into this, like bigger bucks, I already splurged on some lighting..... Gotta start somewhere.&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Hushpuppy

The kids are looking a little hungry. I suspect you are running these "organic"? I would get some good organic nutrient tea and some microbe tea. I like Advanced Nutrients' Mother earth tea. I would suggest using their "Voodoo Juice" and "Mother Earth Blended Organic Super Tea". You can get both on Amazon.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

Hushpuppy said:


> The kids are looking a little hungry. I suspect you are running these "organic"? I would get some good organic nutrient tea and some microbe tea. I like Advanced Nutrients' Mother earth tea. I would suggest using their "Voodoo Juice" and "Mother Earth Blended Organic Super Tea". You can get both on Amazon.


 
 probably those last pics are like minutes after they got transplanted. That's why I switched them. Good I'm getting the hang of this, like realizing when they are hungry or something is just generally wrong whether I know how to fix it or not. I got all you guys for help too &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Gooch

I love growing from seed, its so exciting watching them grow from nothing into beautiful fruit bearing mothers. what are you using for soil?
Subbed


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

What lighting did you splurge on?


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

The Hemp Goddess said:


> What lighting did you splurge on?


 
a two bulb fluorescent, 3', and bought some Phillips red spectrum bulbs for flowering.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

Gooch said:


> I love growing from seed, its so exciting watching them grow from nothing into beautiful fruit bearing mothers. what are you using for soil?
> Subbed


 
I love doing from seed as well this damn near tree from this little bitty seed and so fast. And how every one can be do different all that biological info in that little package.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

The"girls" as of today they are still under cfl's about go switch them to the big flouros, maybe tomorrow still working on the setup. I'm so happy, this far. 

View attachment WP_20151002_13_10_05_Pro (2).jpg


View attachment WP_20151002_13_11_10_Pro (2).jpg


----------



## Gooch

Very nice they look super happy, I use a combination of cfl's and floros I figure more light is better


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

wordwar-ingreenink said:


> a two bulb fluorescent, 3', and bought some Phillips red spectrum bulbs for flowering.


 
Can you tell me more?  I am somewhat concerned--I highly doubt that 2 3'  fluorescent bulbs are going to be capable of getting even 1 plant through flowering let alone several.  What are they planted in?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Can you tell me more?  I am somewhat concerned--I highly doubt that 2 3'  fluorescent bulbs are going to be capable of getting even 1 plant through flowering let alone several.



Indeed. 

:aok:


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

No those are just for vegging, I have an hps setup that I will have put in the mail in a couple weeks I was planning on running the product by here sometime guess now is a good time as any. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DP4CVD2/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Then I figure I also switch the flouros to the red spectrum bulbs and keep on going. They are in fox farm organic soil with some of the soil I started them in which was just a blend of perlite and baked top soil with no added nutes a little surprised at how well they started in it.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

Once the hps light gets here I'm going to start a couple more pineapple kush x ? That were given to me by a friend that grows for a dispensary up here. That way I have more options like alot of you guys suggested cause unlike the godfather strain that's going these are just regs not feminized.


----------



## Gooch

Its to bad there isnt a local hydro shop close to you, they are really great resources exp for the little things


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

That light you linked.. that's the cheap junk, all bundled up I was telling you to avoid in previous convo's


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

Dr. Green Fang said:


> That light you linked.. that's the cheap junk, all bundled up I was telling you to avoid in previous convo's


 
 oh didn't realize you meant those too.  I can't find my notebook with all the handy links you have me. I wanna go with the Hps lights though instead of led.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

Gooch said:


> Its to bad there isnt a local hydro shop close to you, they are really great resources exp for the little things


 
I actually do have a hydro store near but they don't have much of a selection for lighting everything had to be ordered in. I can do that from home lol.


----------



## Gooch

That seems a little silly to have a store without equipment in it lol stores around me have **** stacked to the ceiling, and by **** i mean raptor hoods and quantum ballasts, etc...


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

Gooch said:


> That seems a little silly to have a store without equipment in it lol stores around me have **** stacked to the ceiling, and by **** i mean raptor hoods and quantum ballasts, etc...


 
 I'm in new England they are still going around here with the laws, exactly where I'm at, it's not illegal but not exactly legal. The store is fairly new


----------



## Gooch

I am in Ma. Its legal for me because i have a license, there are a ton of shops in ma that carry really good equipment, depending on where in New engand you are. We have a legalization ballot in 2016


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

Gooch said:


> I am in Ma. Its legal for me because i have a license, there are a ton of shops in ma that carry really good equipment, depending on where in New engand you are. We have a legalization ballot in 2016


 
CT I'm working on getting a license now, really expensive this state will get for everything and anything they can.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

wordwar-ingreenink said:


> CT I'm working on getting a license now, really expensive this state will get for everything and anything they can.


 
MA is only 30 hour away at least, so it could be worth the drive I  forget how close states are up here I'm from FL, so yeah that could be worth the trip.


----------



## Gooch

that hilarious the guy i got clones from came up from florida also, if you are close to Rhode island look up rihydroponics in woonsocket, if your close to worcester ma or the 395 corridor then you have several options


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

Gooch said:


> that hilarious the guy i got clones from came up from florida also, if you are close to Rhode island look up rihydroponics in woonsocket, if your close to worcester ma or the 395 corridor then you have several options


 
 I'm honestly like in the middle.


----------



## Gooch

Well it kinda sucks being stuck where you can't get what you need locally, its great that you can order it online but nothing is better then walking in talking with someone about your thoughts and getting advice. I have a place within 10 minutes and many other choices when  travel an hour. But once you get the room together then the trips get fewer and fewer to the stores.


----------



## Gooch

As a matter of fact i think he is selling a couple light packages i think he has a 1000w, 600w, and 400w setup he is looking to sell. let me get the specs ill post it here for ya


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

As opposed to DGF, I think that that light will do you just fine.  Most HID systems come like that with the ballast, reflector, bulbs, and some misc things in one package.  When I talk about complete systems, I am talking about the ones that run about a thousand or more and include everything--things like a tent (that might not be the right size),  a fan (that may just be a duct booster fan and not a real exhaust fan), nutes you may not want, etc.  This looks like a well priced HPS that will provide you with what you will need.  However, you are going to need an exhaust fan.  Something like this:  [ame]http://www.amazon.com/VenTech-VT-IF-6-B-Variable-Controller/dp/B005KMPN0K/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1443971879&sr=8-5&keywords=6%22+exhaust+fan[/ame]

I find that I get far better prices from Amazon than I can get from the hydro store that is about 60 miles away.  In fact, I don't frequent it as we are in an illegal state and it just seems too easy for the cops to watch it.  And if you have Prime, you can get a whole lot of stuff in 2 days--one day shipping is only a few bucks more if it is an emergency.  In addition, a lot of grow store people do not grow and do not know sh*t (that is not a swear word if you are a plumber).  They sell what they are told to sell, usually depending on what some slick manufacturer's rep can talk them into.  Not a big fan of grow stores and their employees....  

Glad to hear that you will also be getting some more seeds started.  I see no reason to drive 30 hours for anything.  You can get pretty much everything you need online.


----------



## Gooch

I think he meant 30 minutes


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

The Hemp Goddess said:


> As opposed to DGF, I think that that light will do you just fine. Most HID systems come like that with the ballast, reflector, bulbs, and some misc things in one package. When I talk about complete systems, I am talking about the ones that run about a thousand or more and include everything--things like a tent (that might not be the right size), a fan (that may just be a duct booster fan and not a real exhaust fan), nutes you may not want, etc. This looks like a well priced HPS that will provide you with what you will need. However, you are going to need an exhaust fan. Something like this: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005KMPN0K/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> I find that I get far better prices from Amazon than I can get from the hydro store that is about 60 miles away. In fact, I don't frequent it as we are in an illegal state and it just seems too easy for the cops to watch it. And if you have Prime, you can get a whole lot of stuff in 2 days--one day shipping is only a few bucks more if it is an emergency. In addition, a lot of grow store people do not grow and do not know sh*t (that is not a swear word if you are a plumber). They sell what they are told to sell, usually depending on what some slick manufacturer's rep can talk them into. Not a big fan of grow stores and their employees....
> 
> Glad to hear that you will also be getting some more seeds started. I see no reason to drive 30 hours for anything. You can get pretty much everything you need online.


 

 yeah sorry I meant thirty min. Think i Was stoned prob was gonna put half an hour and it got switched to 30 min lol


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Sorry THG, I'm a strong believer in "you get what you pay for" and there's just SOME things you should not settle on.. and for me, a ballast is one of them. I try to stay on the higher class side of that and mid class for bulb. Never low.. but surely know some people with good experience with "iPower" and such. I just wouldn't do it. Or should I say, I won't do it again. When I went for my second setup, I got a 600w package. Ballast stopped firing after 48 hours, and I had to do a full return through Amazon. Worked out in the end, but pain in the ***. I vowed I'd never buy cheap ballasts again! 

So .. yeah, there it is lol  Some people can get away with it, I shall never take the chance!


----------



## Gooch

DGF what brand ballast do you use?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Personally, I have two Galaxy 600w ballasts, one Quantum 600w ballast and one Lumatek 600w ballest. For bulbs, I go with "middle of the road" and get Ultra Sun.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Personally, I have two Galaxy 600w ballasts, one Quantum 600w ballast and one Lumatek 600w ballest. For bulbs, I go with "middle of the road" and get Ultra Sun.


 
 that's the brand I was looking for Ultra sun I knew it had the word sun in it.


----------



## Gooch

Very nice i have one quantum II 600 and one digital greenhouse 600 both adjustable I have extrasun hps bulbs and agromax mh


----------



## Bongofury

Good luck with your 2nd grow. Green MOJO.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

Bongofury said:


> Good luck with your 2nd grow. Green MOJO.


 
 thank you. Going good so far.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I have run numerous different brands of ballasts and find virtually no big difference between them.  The electronic have some advantages over the magnetic, but I still like magnetic ballasts, too.  I have run expensive bulbs and I have run cheap ones.  I have several different hoods that I change out depending o n what size space I am in.  I have been running HIDs since the late 90s and have purchased a lot in that amount of time.  I have seen no difference between ballasts I have used--Lumatek, for example, was no better or no worse than a cheaper generic one.  I truly see no reason whatsoever to buy your reflector one place, your ballast another, your bulbs another.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

There's no reason to buy them in different places, that's just silly talk. But you don't need em all bundled up either, unless it's a good bundle. 

I've been doing this for 3 years.. WHOOPTIE DING DING right? I have the 4 ballasts I mentioned (a couple I got 3 years ago) and I HAD that one cheap package I mentioned to you.....that ballast didn't fire after 48 hours. Case, point. Sure, I may have "had a lemon" but you will get fewer lemons with a good ballast. As for the hoods, who cares? Hoods a hoods a hood... they don't have components to really fail. Ballast and Bulb though, you'll never find me looking for the cheap route out EVER again. :aok: 

I'm happy there's people like you, THG, who can run a poor product and get a phenomenal result. I seem to purchase the poor product, and get the expected results LOL.


----------



## yarddog

So many times, you get what you pay for.  But some products, doesn't make a bit of difference.  Sometimes it's hard to tell though when to skimp and when to splurge.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

Thanks for all the input guys, as well very much appreciated, a more informed decision I will make &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

This just amazes me how fast these plants grow. They look happy to me. Any thoughts are welcome. Thank you. 

View attachment WP_20151005_12_12_02_Pro.jpg


View attachment WP_20151005_12_11_18_Pro.jpg


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

This is the other baby, I was thinking of topping/fim-ing this one, could I do it now or should I waiting for a couple more nodes? 

View attachment WP_20151005_12_10_30_Pro.jpg


View attachment WP_20151005_12_12_15_Pro.jpg


----------



## Hushpuppy

You could top it now if you want to have a split trunk. Or you could top it now, then wait for the 2 branches to get a couple nodes and then top them so that you get 4 main stems. You can keep doing this until you get 8 or 16 stems, depending on when the branches begin to alternate.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

Hushpuppy said:


> You could top it now if you want to have a split trunk. Or you could top it now, then wait for the 2 branches to get a couple nodes and then top them so that you get 4 main stems. You can keep doing this until you get 8 or 16 stems, depending on when the branches begin to alternate.


 

Thanks I topped the one i said I wanted to this morning. These babies are so happy, I just can't thank everyone enough you guys have really brought in the learning curve for me, just how much better and how much more comfortable I am with everything going into this grow, and only plan on getting better.


----------



## Hushpuppy

Cool  There is a lot to learn about these amazing plants, but it is fun to learn when you have others around to help take the stress out of it.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

So it looks like the one I topped is working out well. Before this I didn't attempt to top for fear I would do it just so very wrong. But hey it worked. Right?  

View attachment WP_20151011_001.jpg


----------



## sMACkaddict

Is it showing sex yet?  I might be imagining it, but those kinda look like balls...  Can we get a closeup mr demille?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

You can pull off or cut off the dead yellow stuff on the bottom. 

Looking good so far :aok:


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

sMACkaddict said:


> Is it showing sex yet? I might be imagining it, but those kinda look like balls... Can we get a closeup mr demille?


 
 it's only the weeks old I doubt its differing sex just yet might just be there picture.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

Dr. Green Fang said:


> You can pull off or cut off the dead yellow stuff on the bottom.
> 
> Looking good so far :aok:


 

Ty and ok ill pull them off the yellow leaves I thought it was better to let them fall off themselves. But hey if I can pluck myself than right on


----------



## Hushpuppy

No its not showing the sex yet. That is actually a missed top. WW did an interesting thing there. When a plant is topped, there should be a dead stub in the middle but if you miss the cut some, you will end up with a FIM rather than a top. With a FIM, you semi-cut the top and then the center growth will come back slower allowing the branches to shoot up to create multiple tops that will look like a candelabra.

Depending on how you want to do the plant structure, you can go back and prune out that center growth and allow the outer branching to grow up, or you can leave the center growth that will produce 2 more branches.

If you were growing in an older manner and in soil, I would say to leave the leaves that are yellowing off until they fall or get crispy so that the plant can utilize the available nutrients from those leaves, but I am realizing now that with well fed plants, there is no need to keep the ones down low.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

Hushpuppy said:


> No its not showing the sex yet. That is actually a missed top. WW did an interesting thing there. When a plant is topped, there should be a dead stub in the middle but if you miss the cut some, you will end up with a FIM rather than a top. With a FIM, you semi-cut the top and then the center growth will come back slower allowing the branches to shoot up to create multiple tops that will look like a candelabra.
> 
> Depending on how you want to do the plant structure, you can go back and prune out that center growth and allow the outer branching to grow up, or you can leave the center growth that will produce 2 more branches.
> 
> If you were growing in an older manner and in soil, I would say to leave the leaves that are yellowing off until they fall or get crispy so that the plant can utilize the available nutrients from those leaves, but I am realizing now that with well fed plants, there is no need to keep the ones down low.


 

 ok so still not a bad thing. I can work with what happened. Thanks H.PUPPY


----------



## Gooch

If you look at my journal i purposefully fimmed mine I was going to comment that it looked like a fim


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

Ok so this is my other obviously a sativa dom pheno. Its not even three weeks old and a little over a foot tall. So my urgent question is I want to top it where indicated in the first pic, that would be ok right .?? I'm trying to keep them around the same height and no matter what I've done it just wants to keep shooting up. Thanks for any replies in advance. &#55357;&#56396; &#55357;&#56902; 

View attachment Phototastic-10_12_2015_abbb7aea-e0c5-475d-b5b1-a8ab2fdb8e10(1).jpg


View attachment WP_20151012_10_29_00_Pro.jpg


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

* This is my other baby she's going exactly what I want. Must have gotten a sativa pheno and a indica dom pheno. Tis crazy how different they are getting.* 

View attachment WP_20151012_10_51_52_Pro.jpg


----------



## Gooch

I dont think you have 2 phenotypes the leaf structure looks the same, I had the same thing happen with my grow one stretched and one was bushy both have same leaf structure same pheno :smoke1:


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

Gooch said:


> I dont think you have 2 phenotypes the leaf structure looks the same, I had the same thing happen with my grow one stretched and one was bushy both have same leaf structure same pheno :smoke1:


 

so would it be ok to top the taller one where I indicated kind of wanna keep them a little closer in size than they are now


----------



## Hushpuppy

Yeah you can top the other one where you want. They could possibly be different pheno in structure if they both came from seed. Or it could be an anomaly in the genetics or something that happened in the seeds or one seed got buried a little deeper than the other and that allowed one to take off a little faster. Lots of things can affect that. Also, If those seeds are not Femmed seeds then the taller one could very well be a male plant. Male plants tend to grow straight up tall and lanky, AND its possible that even if they are Femmed seeds that the taller plant could be a male.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

Hushpuppy said:


> Yeah you can top the other one where you want. They could possibly be different pheno in structure if they both came from seed. Or it could be an anomaly in the genetics or something that happened in the seeds or one seed got buried a little deeper than the other and that allowed one to take off a little faster. Lots of things can affect that. Also, If those seeds are not Femmed seeds then the taller one could very well be a male plant. Male plants tend to grow straight up tall and lanky, AND its possible that even if they are Femmed seeds that the taller plant could be a male.


 
 it's a fem seed so if it's a male I will be a little upset and very disappointed &#55357;&#56862;. I'm gonna top it and keep a very close eye on it. Fingers crossed. And yes they are both from seed.


----------



## Gooch

Hushpuppy said:


> Yeah you can top the other one where you want. They could possibly be different pheno in structure if they both came from seed. Or it could be an anomaly in the genetics or something that happened in the seeds or one seed got buried a little deeper than the other and that allowed one to take off a little faster. Lots of things can affect that. Also, If those seeds are not Femmed seeds then the taller one could very well be a male plant. Male plants tend to grow straight up tall and lanky, AND its possible that even if they are Femmed seeds that the taller plant could be a male.


Son of a pickle sniffer, so mine might be a male i will be so mad I thought fem seeds where only female what is the percentages on this?


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

Gooch said:


> So of a pickle sniffer, so mine might be a male i will be so mad I thought fem seeds where only female what is the percentages on this?


 
I think it's like 90-95%


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

The topping on the tall one seems to have worked really well this is only after one night and I topped it last night so this is actually less than 24 hours. Gosh these things grow fast. 

View attachment WP_20151013_002.jpg


----------



## Hushpuppy

Yeah, even with femmed seeds by top breeders, there is still a chance for a male chromosome to get through. That is the wonderful nature of nature. As Jeff Goldblum said in the first Jurassic park movie, "nature finds a way".

MJ is a very resilient plant that will grow like madness when the environment is right. It never ceases to amaze me


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

I'm gonna need some pruning tips for the other one its so bushy already its crazy.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

Just a couple of pics of how my babies are now. They have both been topped about a week apart from each other. They are both 3 wks from popping outta the soil. Feel free to comment about anything on the matter. Thank yous. 

View attachment WP_20151017_10_07_55_Pro.jpg


View attachment WP_20151017_10_07_20_Pro.jpg


----------



## Hushpuppy

They both look like they are doing fine. What you do with them at this point depends on what you want to accomplish. And its very important to figure them for your flowering space. If you want to let them go like they are, they will rise up from there according to their genetic propensity. But if you want to "bush" them out more to fill in more available floor area, you can do that right now as well.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

I'm trying to determine when I wanna flip them at this point to 12/12. You don't think the bushy one is gonna be too bushy, like wont it be hard for the light to get to the inside near the main stem. I'm not sure exactly what to trim off, I know they need there big fan leaves to do the majority of the light processing but other than that I have no idea.


----------



## Hushpuppy

You have to wait to flip them when they are ready, when the nodes begin alternating. When they are ready, they may be the size you want or they may be bigger or smaller than you want. They can get very bushy or not so much depending on the strain genetics. I wouldn't worry too much at this point about them getting too bushy. 

If that happens, you can go in and remove as many branches as you want to allow more light to penetrate the canopy. Or you could encourage the branching as I do and then set a grid screen over them and do scrog. Or you could allow them to continue to bush up. There are many options for you but it depends on the amount of space you have to flower them, how high the ceiling is in that space, and how much light you have.


----------



## grass hopper

wordwar-ingreenink said:


> I'm trying to determine when I wanna flip them at this point to 12/12. You don't think the bushy one is gonna be too bushy, like wont it be hard for the light to get to the inside near the main stem. I'm not sure exactly what to trim off, I know they need there big fan leaves to do the majority of the light processing but other than that I have no idea.


 
only growig 5 years now. found that leaf shoots pop about every 1/2 to 3/4 in. using t5 s. Always Very bushy.when they hit the tent, theyre about 12 in. tall then, i still use veg. bulbs for 1 more week to 10 days max.
 I pinch then because this is when the real stretch begins. new leaf/ branch shoots pop every 2 to 6 inches apart. BIG difference. then i switch to hps  flower bulbs. they are about 24 in. tall at this point. they finish between 3 to 5 1/2 feet. huge buds. VERY happy with indoor results. felt like chatting. good luck.  when i tried pinching at 6 in. i got some real dwarfs.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

grass hopper said:


> only growig 5 years now. found that leaf shoots pop about every 1/2 to 3/4 in. using t5 s. Always Very bushy.when they hit the tent, theyre about 12 in. tall then, i still use veg. bulbs for 1 more week to 10 days max.
> I pinch then because this is when the real stretch begins. new leaf/ branch shoots pop every 2 to 6 inches apart. BIG difference. then i switch to hps flower bulbs. they are about 24 in. tall at this point. they finish between 3 to 5 1/2 feet. huge buds. VERY happy with indoor results. felt like chatting. good luck. when i tried pinching at 6 in. i got some real dwarfs.


 
 The one I have I topped because it was already a foot tall and only two weeks old, the bushy one I topped first just to see if I Could do it right.... Which I didn't ended up FIM-Ing it instead but no biggie.

TO HUSH PUPPY: the ceiling in that closet is 9 ft tall. And right now I have about 12,000 lumens I have a piece of mylar across the top so I'm not trying to light a whole bunch of space that I'm not using yet


----------



## Hushpuppy

Yeah like Grasshopper said, when they are under floros, they will be short and the nodes will stay tight, but once they hit the flower period, they will stretch out at least some. And the bud growth will continue to grow up and stretch toward the light. I would say continue just like you are for another 2wks at least. You have room for growth and stretch, so you are good. As I said before, if you get branching that is too tall or wide, you can snip out the branches to shorten them or to completely remove them, right up to the time before going into flower.

Most of us do a method called lollipopping, which is done just before and during the first couple weeks of flower. This is to remove any of the smaller/lower branches that will not reach the light. That will open up the area under the canopy for air movement and it removes branches that just take energy from the top of the plant where the best buds are going to grow.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

Hushpuppy said:


> Yeah like Grasshopper said, when they are under floros, they will be short and the nodes will stay tight, but once they hit the flower period, they will stretch out at least some. And the bud growth will continue to grow up and stretch toward the light. I would say continue just like you are for another 2wks at least. You have room for growth and stretch, so you are good. As I said before, if you get branching that is too tall or wide, you can snip out the branches to shorten them or to completely remove them, right up to the time before going into flower.
> 
> Most of us do a method called lollipopping, which is done just before and during the first couple weeks of flower. This is to remove any of the smaller/lower branches that will not reach the light. That will open up the area under the canopy for air movement and it removes branches that just take energy from the top of the plant where the best buds are going to grow.


 
Lollipopping huh? I Will research that a bit I've heard of it but that's it. Thanks for the info.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

so I'm getting excited cause its getting close to winter here in new England might as well already be, but anyways yeah my house gets infested with lady bugs, infested in this case is not a bad thing especially since I've been have a little problem with this little fly buggies you can barley see. So I'm hoping that will remedy that because I'm trying not to use chemicals unless I absolutely have too they don't seem to have had any effect on my plants yet but they need to go before they do.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

*JUST PICTURE UPDATES.*. How do I move this thread over to grow journal, I feel like that may be more or less what this thread has become


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

It won't let me post pic just keeps reading upload failed


----------



## Hushpuppy

It may be that your pics are too big. Look at the size of the pic file, you need to stay under 1MB


----------



## Gooch

its a problem with the system it is doing it to me also


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

Alright I got the pics I wanted to post to upload. Woot woot 

View attachment WP_20151024_13_11_14_Pro.jpg


View attachment WP_20151024_13_12_25_Pro.jpg


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

Come on you guys what do you think? I started on a 18/6 light schedule today, gonna flip them completely probably in a little more than a week.


----------



## docfishwrinkle

18/6 imo is just hurting yourself.  meaning, why 6 hrs of dark when that can be used for growth? i've done 24 to 12/12 ever since started growing and there's no"shock" so to speak of if this is why you are going this direction. i also like to run up to 2wks of mh bulb into flower.


----------



## Gooch

I agree with DFW I always go 24 and then 12/12. Now i see the reasoning if you are using a 1000w mh or many, then you are saving tons of money when the growth is negligible, but i run 250w floro and around 250w in cfl's and a 600w mh 24, but thats just how i do it 24 and 12/12


----------



## Gooch

but to answer your question they look great, you are on the right track the color is vibrant and they looks super happy congrats


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

My thought on the 18/6 was maybe I could get then to start pre sexing a little.... If that even possible. They are 5 weeks old and I read some where that doing this would help do this.


----------



## Gooch

its m,y understanding that each plant has its own cycle, you will know when they are ready by when the nodes are staggered. That signifies sexual maturity


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

All the 18/6 light schedule is going to do for you is cause stretch.  The stretchier one is not nearly large enough to consider flowering, IMO.  There are so few bud sites that your harvest would be very very small.

I would go back to a 24/7 light schedule and not flip them until they are sexually mature.  Patience is the name of the game.  You can hurry them only so much and the end result of trying to hurry plants is usually not good.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

The Hemp Goddess said:


> All the 18/6 light schedule is going to do for you is cause stretch. The stretchier one is not nearly large enough to consider flowering, IMO. There are so few bud sites that your harvest would be very very small.
> 
> I would go back to a 24/7 light schedule and not flip them until they are sexually mature. Patience is the name of the game. You can hurry them only so much and the end result of trying to hurry plants is usually not good.


 
 yeah the tall has been a challenge to control the height of it, I topped it before already taking like 6-7 inches off than it just shot right back up haha


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

How close are you keeping the plants to the light?  Using CFLs it is critical to have the light just a couple of inches from the top of the plant.  Did you go back to 24/7 lighting?


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

The Hemp Goddess said:


> How close are you keeping the plants to the light? Using CFLs it is critical to have the light just a couple of inches from the top of the plant. Did you go back to 24/7 lighting?


 
 the flouro they are pretty much touching and the cfl's I try to keep at least 5" cause they still get hot enough to burn and these babies grow quick towards it. Yeah I went back to 24/7 what you guys said made since so yeah


----------



## Gooch

another win for peer pressure :stoned:


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

Gooch said:


> another win for peer pressure :stoned:


 
 lol Hey when your right your right


----------



## October420

Reduce your jpegs to 1200 x 1200 pix or less. I was having the same problem.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

October420 said:


> Reduce your jpegs to 1200 x 1200 pix or less. I was having the same problem.


 
 right on


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

Just a pic o me baby updated 

View attachment WP_20151104_09_24_09_Pro.jpg


----------



## mrcane

Looking nice,,....


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

mrcane said:


> Looking nice,,....


 
 Thanks she already smells so much it's ridiculous


----------



## Hushpuppy

OOH she is stretching pretty hard. You need more lumens on that girl. But she is looking healthy enough


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

Hushpuppy said:


> OOH she is stretching pretty hard. You need more lumens on that girl. But she is looking healthy enough


 

I know it's crazy I might have to top her again I mean I should have enough room height wise when all is said and done, our I was thinking about a little LST but gotta figure out how I wanna do it, my other one isn't stretching much at all


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

They are both girls!!!! Presexing. I'll switch them to 12/12 in a few days cause I did some light pruning yesterday and have been LST-Ing the other one. I'm so happy 3 for 3 as it stands now.


----------



## yarddog

Great news.    I'm looking to pop some beans soon myself.    Trying to figure out what to run next time.     Isn't this an addictive hobby!?


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

So addictive, and I'm actually pretty decent at it. I love to see them grow and develop and I'm learning to manipulate the shapes of them too which is cool.


----------



## Gooch

seems like good therapy also, it can help keep your mind busy and stop depression better then having a dog


----------



## yarddog

Idk Gooch, my dogs and cats make me so happy.     It's nice to come home, and see complete love and affection.  No matter what day you have, they are always happy to see me.  
I confess, I tend the girls and roll out of there!   I don't name things I eat!  Ha-ha


----------



## Gooch

I dont name them i just love looking at them and tending to them and looking at them:joint:


----------



## yarddog

I like to see mine.   I think it's really because I am so busy now.   I just don't have time to dwell on many things.


----------



## Hushpuppy

Hey I sing to my dog and talk to my plants  maybe I have already lost it :doh: I also like to go to the ballet and smoke some good hash before going in to watch so IDK :stoned:


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

Hushpuppy said:


> Hey I sing to my dog and talk to my plants  maybe I have already lost it :doh: I also like to go to the ballet and smoke some good hash before going in to watch so IDK :stoned:


 
I talk to my plants leave music on for them lol, have I lost it? Maybe? They are living things too. I think so any ways.


----------



## Gooch

I leave pandora on for them 24/7


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

I see nothing wrong with that my friend.&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

Just some updated pictures of the newly identified ladies. God I love females hahaha 

View attachment WP_20151116_17_37_02_Pro.jpg


View attachment WP_20151116_17_36_52_Pro.jpg


----------



## Gooch

wow they stretched pretty bad huh


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

Gooch said:


> wow they stretched pretty bad huh


 
 the one did yeah, I have it under control now though, she hasn't gotten up but an inch or two in the last week I'll post a pic of the very top got them to come closer together the nodes. I'm probably gonna have to help her stay up when she starts bulking up on buds. I mean her stem are pretty strong but still.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

This is the top of the one that stretched as you see I got in under control alot better than it was. She prob gonna need my support in later budding stages though. 

View attachment WP_20151117_09_32_40_Pro.jpg


----------



## Hushpuppy

I love females too  Isn't it ironic that we all love to stick our faces in the genitals of female plants to smell their aroma? :hubba: 

You may want to cut that back if they are getting over 20" tall. Unless you have a very high ceiling and intend for them to get big.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

Hushpuppy said:


> I love females too  Isn't it ironic that we all love to stick our faces in the genitals of female plants to smell their aroma? :hubba:
> 
> You may want to cut that back if they are getting over 20" tall. Unless you have a very high ceiling and intend for them to get big.


 
 she Is well over 20"  more like 28" I have an 8-9 foot ceiling something like that. And like I said I got her vertical growth a little under control but I know she can double but I'm prepared...im sure.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

Hushpuppy said:


> I love females too  Isn't it ironic that we all love to stick our faces in the genitals of female plants to smell their aroma? :hubba:
> 
> You may want to cut that back if they are getting over 20" tall. Unless you have a very high ceiling and intend for them to get big.


 
 am I still able to do light pruning once into flower or should I wait til I have them the way I want, they are already showing sex so I'm not sure if I should tamper with them too much now


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

Like with this one I LST it to open up the middle it's worked the way I've wanted so far. Before every stalk was fighting for the space directly in the middle to the highest possible point 

View attachment WP_20151117_09_40_16_Pro (2).jpg


View attachment WP_20151117_09_40_32_Pro (2).jpg


----------



## mrcane

Hushpuppy said:


> I love females too  Isn't it ironic that we all love to stick our faces in the genitals of female plants to smell their aroma? :hubba:
> 
> You may want to cut that back if they are getting over 20" tall. Unless you have a very high ceiling and intend for them to get big.



    Hushpuppy  To funny 

   They are Stretchy, sure look healthy


----------



## Hushpuppy

It looks like that one may be getting a little bit of nutrient burn, looking at the tips of the leaves, or some form of deficiency


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

Hushpuppy said:


> It looks like that one may be getting a little bit of nutrient burn, looking at the tips of the leaves, or some form of deficiency


 
 that one the new growth head all come out that way than they straighten out and look like the healthy ones once they are bigger I've kept my eye on that myself cause I was worried but yeah idk.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

are you guys saying that they both look stretchy or just the really tall one? Which is obvious lol


----------



## Gooch

stretchy is when there is vast space between nodes, my crown royal in the flower tent stretched from a seedling all the way into flower


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

Hushpuppy said:


> It looks like that one may be getting a little bit of nutrient burn, looking at the tips of the leaves, or some form of deficiency


 
 you were right Hushpuppy I started looking at her more closely and yes nute burn I gave her just water last feeding just in case cause I figured if anything it wouldn't hurt once as long as she got her H²O and she's uncurled quite a bit. So thank you for the heads up.


----------



## Hushpuppy

:aok:


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

Just an updated pick of the girls coming outta their shells. Yay!! 

View attachment WP_20151205_10_12_18_Pro.jpg


View attachment WP_20151205_10_12_11_Pro.jpg


View attachment WP_20151205_10_12_46_Pro.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Looking good. Green Mojo


----------



## Hushpuppy

Welcome pretty flowers


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

Hehe


----------



## mrcane

Nice :aok:


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

Thanks


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

Just some updated pics of the godfather girlie 

View attachment WP_20151217_09_24_38_Pro.jpg


View attachment WP_20151217_09_24_44_Pro.jpg


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

she is so stank!!!:icon_smile:


----------



## Gooch

nice job man, i cant figure out why at day 63 i still have no real stank. but i am certainly glad you do, they look great


----------



## Hushpuppy

Good healthy plants will develop their own genetically predefined level of odor. Some will get stanky earlier than others.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

Gooch said:


> nice job man, i cant figure out why at day 63 i still have no real stank. but i am certainly glad you do, they look great


 
 this one started stinking  at 4 weeks no joke I was so surprised now she wreaks lol it's great


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

* hehe I have trichomes they are so cute*


----------



## WeedHopper

Nothing like those little clear Mushrooms.Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

WeedHopper said:


> Nothing like those little clear Mushrooms.Yehaaaaaaaaaa


 
 just can't believe how fast they are coming in this grow of course it's a better strain than last grow


----------



## Grower13

:48:

always exciting when a grow is going like you want it to..........


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

Grower13 said:


> :48:
> 
> always exciting when a grow is going like you want it to..........


 
 the biggest thing that helps me I think is I tell myself constantly "let them be"


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

I def wanna try cloning next grow I'm trying something new each time I figure and  I've def. Learned alot of info and experience each go-round. I absolutely love doing this and there is just still so much more to learn.


----------



## Hushpuppy

Oh yeah, you are hopelessly hooked


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

Hushpuppy said:


> Oh yeah, you are hopelessly hooked


 
hehe yes, yes I am. &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

I gotta admit I'm not so happy with size/density. 

View attachment WP_20160109_08_54_04_Pro.jpg


View attachment WP_20160109_08_51_46_Pro.jpg


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

These pics and the ones just before were taken the day before I'm posting then here. As I said not happy with the sauce I'm getting and I know it's cause of my lighting but I'm still not happy, guess I should of expected it but still &#55357;&#56860;&#55357;&#56860;  

View attachment WP_20160109_08_51_59_Pro.jpg


View attachment WP_20160109_08_52_41_Pro.jpg


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

Got cloudy trichs coming in and since their watering a couple days ago they have grown a little in size the buds that is. I gave them both mostly water the last "feeding" cause I was seeing the tell signs for nitrogen overload I have that look on lockdown.


----------



## mrcane

WW,, Nice and Frosty looking...Sweet


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

Thank you &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Hushpuppy

yeah they look to be clouding up a bit. I can see a little leaf tip burn there for certain. Not bad though, just need to cut back a tad on the nutes.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

Hushpuppy said:


> yeah they look to be clouding up a bit. I can see a little leaf tip burn there for certain. Not bad though, just need to cut back a tad on the nutes.


 
 yeah I gave them mostly water last feed and prob do the same for the next just to be sure.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

alright so I'm giving her one more week and I'll pull a tester bud. She'll be at 9 weeks at that point. Most of the trichs are cloudy no amber that I can see but I don't have the best magnifying equipment. And I find that especially in the beginning the amber I'd a little hard to spot for me


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

If you do not have a good scope, then I would say you should get one.  They are quite inexpensive and it is really the only way to tell if they are ready.


----------



## grass hopper

wordwar-ingreenink said:


> alright so I'm giving her one more week and I'll pull a tester bud. She'll be at 9 weeks at that point. Most of the trichs are cloudy no amber that I can see but I don't have the best magnifying equipment. And I find that especially in the beginning the amber I'd a little hard to spot for me


 
i have 3 girls at 11 weeks. trics are half clear, half cloudy, hairs mostly white and buds still enlarging. next week are coming dn as i have never gone this long. have not followed this thread but are u watching ur ph closely? goodluck


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

grass hopper said:


> i have 3 girls at 11 weeks. trics are half clear, half cloudy, hairs mostly white and buds still enlarging. next week are coming dn as i have never gone this long. have not followed this thread but are u watching ur ph closely? goodluck


 
well I don't know that sounds really not ready. Some strains can go 13-14 weeks lol my last one did. It's depends on strain, equipment, nutrients. If they need to go longer let them go longer man. I know waiting sucks.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

The Hemp Goddess said:


> If you do not have a good scope, then I would say you should get one. They are quite inexpensive and it is really the only way to tell if they are ready.


 
 ones in the mail it is one that a couple of you guys suggested it was only like $6. Okay so I admit I'm more hoping that by next wk it will be more reasonable to take a little sample lol.


----------



## Rosebud

Live it up , take a taste, the cannabis police won't come if you take a tiny bud and dry it and tell us how it is..


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

Rosebud said:


> Live it up , take a taste, the cannabis police won't come if you take a tiny bud and dry it and tell us how it is..


 
 lmao &#55357;&#56834; I'm so glad I found this community. I'm  wake and bake blazed right now and I read this and could not stop laughing and picturing it.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

You are doing a very good job for the lighting you have.  If you can step up to a HPS, you would see a huge difference in the size and density of your buds.  You are using probably 2-3 times more electricity to get the same light as a HPS would provide.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

A second wave of pistils are coming in looking for a growth spurt


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

The Hemp Goddess said:


> You are doing a very good job for the lighting you have. If you can step up to a HPS, you would see a huge difference in the size and density of your buds. You are using probably 2-3 times more electricity to get the same light as a HPS would provide.


 
 Thanks. But yeah I think about it all the time like look what I'm doing with all this p.o.s equipment, imagine what I could do with even just getting more task specific lighting. I could learn and do wonders..... I think.... I'll sure as hell try.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

I'm so excited. The buds are really starting to bulk up and I've had to help hold up a few more stocks, like someone replied I guess it's "a good problem" haha I'll see if I can get some good pics. Oh yeah and some amber is coming in.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

also i clipped a tester this afternoon trimmed it up and gonna put it to dry for a few days. Let you guys know how she turns out. Can really smell the grape from the granddaddy purp in the cross breed it's delicious haha. 

View attachment WP_20160124_12_15_10_Pro.jpg


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

just a couple stalks from my godfather I have to move unexpectedly so down she is coming. I wanted to wait another week but she had to be cut down and trimmed up by tomorrow to be able to put her completely out of sight for a24' hour thorough inspection our house we rent got sold so the buyer is getting it inspected for whatever reason. 

View attachment WP_20160210_13_12_14_Pro.jpg


----------



## bud88

Yikes....hope you can contain the odor! Good Luck!


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

bud88 said:


> Yikes....hope you can contain the odor! Good Luck!


 
 I'm not to worried about the smell but it does smell loud lol


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

Completely satisfied with the quality of my harvest next round I'm adding in the variable of trying to get max yield. You all  have once again been awesome moral support and help. And i thank you immensely.


----------



## WeedHopper

Sorry i didnt read from the beginning,,im adhd. This a male your running to get seeds? What strain?


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

WeedHopper said:


> Sorry i didnt read from the beginning,,im adhd. This a male your running to get seeds? What strain?


 
 no female godfather I ran for the first time my second grow.


----------



## Hushpuppy

Congrats on your success. I remember the first time I tried my own smoke that I grew myself....... I was totally in the tank after that  There is no feeling quite like that first time "and it tastes good too"  I was totally stoked


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink

Hushpuppy said:


> Congrats on your success. I remember the first time I tried my own smoke that I grew myself....... I was totally in the tank after that  There is no feeling quite like that first time "and it tastes good too"  I was totally stoked


 
oh yeah it smells good  taste good sticky. Just lovely. Hehe


----------



## WeedHopper

wordwar-ingreenink said:


> no female godfather I ran for the first time my second grow.



Oh,,cool. Its your smoke,,thats what counts. Its in the blood now. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------

